# Rare Nicaraguan Contra Song



## peregrino_nica (Dec 15, 2009)

This much beloved hit song  used to get played all the time on "Radio Liberacion" and "Radio 15 de Settiembre" back in the days. Recently somebody dug it up and posted it online. I know there's at least 3 SSers that might appreciate the trip down memory lane.
Saludos!


----------



## car (Dec 15, 2009)

Comandos de la Libertad!

Gracias por el post, Peregrino!

I always like your posts, compa! Wish you would post more often.


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 15, 2009)

Le debemos mucho. Ellos son los heroes desconocidos. You too, Pilgrim. Bless all who fought that forgotten war.


----------



## peregrino_nica (Dec 17, 2009)

car said:


> Comandos de la Libertad!
> 
> Gracias por el post, Peregrino!
> 
> I always like your posts, compa! Wish you would post more often.


 
Ola CAR! I would post more often compa, but I haven't done sh** in 20 years! 
Oh well, maybe in 2011 something'll kick off.

Many thanks to you and 7Point62 for the kind words. Volamos mucho verga con los piris en aquellos dias!!


----------



## car (Dec 17, 2009)

Entedido, 'mano.

Espero que te pudiera comprar una fria algun dia.....

Take care, brother.


----------



## peregrino_nica (Jan 14, 2012)

Cept for maybe the US National Anthem. This song is my favorite ever. Me pega bien duro en el alma.

Contras War Song. Not even sure if title was "Himno de la Resistencia" or "Commandos de la Libertad" or no se que.

Por las montanas avanzan,
Sin que los miren llegar,
Se pierden en la espesura,
Sin los huelles de las junglas
Con sus fusiles rebeldes y con el alma gritando libertad!

Son campesinos guerrerros
Esos valientes soldados
Son muchachos destinidos
Aniquilar a los traidores y a todos los Communistas que vendieron nuestra patria al invasor

Commandos de la Libertad
Dios, Patria y Democracia nos inspira
Aniquilar totalarismo oppresor, que quieran encadenar a nuestra nacion
Commandos de la Libertad
Dios, Patria y Democracia nos inspira

Aun ya los dictadores quando escuchan este grito, 
Pues con Dios y Patriotismo, se derrota al Communismo
Es la fuerza que nos lleva a vencer

Commandos de la Libertad
Dios, Patria y Democracia nos inspira
Aniquilar totalarismo oppresor, que quieran encadenar a nuestra nacion
Commandos de la Libertad
Dios, Patria y Democracia nos inspira

*********************************************************
*********************************************************
From the mountains they advance
Without being seen
One loses them in the woods
There jungle boots leave no footprints
With there rebel rifles and with all their spirit yelling FREEDOM!

They are warrior campesinos
These valient soldiers
They are boys destined to
Annihilate the traitors and all the Communists who are selling out our country to the Invader

Commandos of Freedom
God, Country and Democracy inspire us
Annihilate the totaliarism Oppressor, who wants to put our nation in chains
Commandos of Freedom
God, Country and Democracy inspire us

Even now the Dictators when they hear this yell
Because with God and Patriotism we will overturn the Communisim
It is the Force which carries us to Victory

Commandos of Freedom
God, Country and Democracy inspire us
Annihilate the totaliarism Oppressor, who wants to put our nation in chains
Commandos of Freedom
God, Country and Democracy inspire us


----------

